# "Power Of Nature"



## Gliga (Feb 26, 2007)

Greetings from Serbia!

http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/aquascaping-showcase/1406-power-nature-gliga.html

:wave:


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Very beautiful, Gliga! You are very talented at aquascaping!

Would you share some of your tank specifications with us?


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Just wonderful!


----------



## Captain Hooked (Oct 14, 2008)

That was a complete pleasure to see. You have great aquascaping and photography skills. Thank you for sharing! I especially liked the vivarium and the rocks in the "Valley of the Spirits" tank. Your style is unique and refreshing. Thanks again! :smile:


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Cao. Kako si? 

Very beautiful, artistic work. Unbelievable.

Vidimo se,
Ravi


----------



## Gliga (Feb 26, 2007)

DonaldmBoyer said:


> Very beautiful, Gliga! You are very talented at aquascaping!
> 
> Would you share some of your tank specifications with us?


*"Deep Mystic River":*

Tank Size	70 x 30 x 42 cm
(28 x 12 x 17 in)
Volume	88L
(23 gallons)

Plants	Eleocharis aciularis, Glossostigma elatinoides, Eusteralis stellata, Limnophila aromatica, Microsorum pteropus windelov, Microsorum pteropus narrov leaf
Fish/Animals	13 x Paraceirodon innesi, 4 x Crossochelius siamensis
Decorative
Materials	Large rocks on the bottom to support upper relief. On the top of these rocks lays peat collected at Vlasina Lake (Serbia) and 3-4 cm thick layer of gravel. Rocks and driftwood.
Background	Black or white cardboard.
Lighting	Philips energysaver 3 x 23 W. Twelve hours a day.
Filtration	External glass filter (16 liters) with artificial sponge and wool fiber layers.
Additional
Information	DIY Carbon Dioxide Reactor (bubble per second release). One half of water volume changed every 5th day. Every other day supplemented with few drops of DIY liquid fertilizer.

*"Miracle Valley":*

Tank Size	55 x 25 x 32 cm
(22 x 10 x 13 in)
Volume	44L
(12 gallons)

Plants	Eleocharis acicularis, Glossostigma elatinoides, Lileaopsis brasiliensis
Fish/Animals	10 x Trigonostigma heteromorpha, 2 x Crossochelius siamensis, 2 x Caridina japonica
Decorative
Materials	Rocks
Background	Black or white cardboard.
Lighting	Kendalelektrik Energy Saver (6400K) - 2 x 26W.
Filtration	External glass filter (8 liters) with artificial sponge and wool fiber layers.
Additional
Information	DIY Carbon Dioxide Reactor (bubble per second release). One half of water volume changed every 5th day. Every other day supplemented with few drops of DIY liquid fertilizer. Gravel based on pebbles spread over send and peat seated at the bottom.

*"WonderWood"*

Tank Size	85 x 40 x 45 cm
(33 x 16 x 18 in)
Volume	153L
(40 gallons)
Plants	Anubias barteri var.nana, Cryptocoryne affinis, Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia, Cryptocoryne wendtii, Microsorium pteropus, Nymphaea lotus 'zenkeri', Vesicularia dubyana.
Fish/Animals	20 Trigonostigma heteromorpha, 20 Paracheirodon innesi, 3 Corydoras paleatus, 3 Ancistrus teminckii, 3 Crossochelius siamensis.
Decorative
Materials	Clay and peat on the base, covered with fine gravel. Substrate thickness 7-15cm from foreground to backgorund. Anubias nana fixed to driftwood, Microsorium and Vesicularia are growing on rocks.
Background	Blackpainted paper
Lighting	1x18W Sylvania Gro-lux, 1x18W Philips TLD, 2x60W Wolfram lights
Filtration	External DIY glass filter powered with air pump. Filter volume 32 liters filed with sintetic fibers, peat and rocks.
Additional
Information	CO2-generator/yeast based.

*"White Stone"*

Tank Size	70 x 36 x 40 cm
(28 x 14 x 16 in)
Volume	100L
(26 gallons)
Plants	Glossostigma elatinoides,Eleocharis acicularis,Alternanthera reineckii rosaefolia,Rotala walichii,Hemianthus micranthemoides,Micranthemum umbrosum,Rotala rotundifolia,Rotala sp. green,Ludwigia arcuata,Eusteralis stellata,lilaeopsis brasiliensis.
Fish/Animals	9 x Trigonostigma heteromorpha, 2 x Crossochelius siamensis, 2 x Caridina japonica.
Decorative
Materials	Gravel based on pebbles spread over peat an clay seated at the bottom. Rocks.
Background	Black cardboard.
Lighting	Kendalelektrik Energysaver 3 x 20 W (6500 K).
Filtration	External glass filter (15 liters) with artifitial fibers, sponge and peat layer.
Additional
Information	DIY Carbon Dioxide Reactor (bubble per second release). One half of water volume changed every 5th day. Every fifth day supplemented with few drops of DIY liquid fertilizer.

*"Java Backwoods"*

Tank Size	85 x 40 x 45 cm
(33 x 16 x 18 in)
Volume	153L
(40 gallons)
Category	Aquatic Garden
Title	Java Backwoods
Plants	Christmas moss, Taiwan moss, Microsorum pteropus Narrov, Microsorum pteropus Windelov, Anubias nana, Cryptocoryne wendtii tropica, Blyxa japonica and Rotala spec. green.
Fish/Animals	Trigonostigma heteromorpha,Paracheirodon innesi, Crossocheilus siamensis and more than a 100 of Caridina japonica.
Decorative
Materials	Pebbels over peat layer as substrate with decorative rocks and driftwood.
Background	White cardboard.
Lighting	3 x 20 W Energy saver, 1 x1 8w Gro-lux, 10-12 hours daily.
Filtration	External glass filter 15x40x45 cm with peat, sponge and fibers.
Additional
Information	5ml of PMDD occasionally. I do one third of tank volume water change bimonthly.

*"Forest Of Equilibrium"*

Tank Size	85 x 40 x 45 cm
(33 x 16 x 18 in)
Volume	153L
(40 gallons)
Category	Aquatic Garden
Title	Forest Of Equilibrium
Plants	Pogostemon helferi, Eleocharis acicularis, Glossostigma elatinoides, Cryptocoryne wendtii "tropica", Microsorum pteropus, Microsorum pteropus "narrow", Microsorum pteropuis "Windelov", Ludwigia repens, Hygrophila polysperma rosanervig, Rotala rotundifolia, Blyxa japonica, Limnophila aromatica, Bolbitis heudelotii and Anubias nana.
Fish/Animals	5 x Trigonostigma heteromorpha,6 x Crossochelius siamensis, X x Caridina japonica.
Decorative
Materials	Pebbels (10 cm) over peat layer as substrate with decorative rocks and driftwood.
Background	Black and white cardboard.
Lighting	3x36w Energy saver,1x Gro-lux 18w - 12-13 hours daily.
Filtration	External glass filter 15x40x45 cm with peat, sponge and fibers.
Additional
Information	Water temperature kept at 25C; pH varies from 6,5 - 7). CO2 DIY reactor runs now and than. I do one third of tank volume water change bimonthly and add 10 ml of PMDD.

Gravy9:Ćao!
Dobro je!Vidimo se!!!

Thanx for all comments!!


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Beautiful series of tanks! I think Miracle Valley is my favorite, but all are great! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## ChrisGray (Feb 23, 2006)

very cool ravine!!!!!!!


----------



## Gliga (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Gliga (Feb 26, 2007)

New setup:"Darkwood"!

Start:
http://www.aqua-art.org/forum/viewthread.php?forum_id=25&thread_id=1507&pid=22880#post_22880


----------



## BarnOwl (Jan 20, 2009)

OMG! You just keep producing these gems, don't you! You are one talented aquarist my friend! :clap2::clap2: Just fantastic!


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Jeez, that is some INCREDIBLE scaping skills!!!
I really like your white stone scaping.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

I only have one word......*WOW!*


----------



## rwong2k (Jan 13, 2005)

very nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## Gliga (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanx!!!!

16 months old aquarium in the restaurant:

http://www.aqua-art.org/forum/viewthread.php?forum_id=25&thread_id=985&rowstart=0

Last photo:


----------



## Riona (Sep 22, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## maldrien (Jan 13, 2009)

Incredible.


----------



## Gliga (Feb 26, 2007)

"La Dolce Vita":supz::supz::supz:

Tank Size:

85 x 40 x 45 cm
(33 x 16 x 18 in)

Volume:	153L
(40 gallons)

Plants:	Pogostemon helferi, Glossostigma elatinoides, Microsorum pteropus, Microsorum pteropus "narrow", Microsorum pteropuis "Windelov", Ludwigia repens, Hygrophila polysperma rosanervig, Blyxa japonica,Rotala rotundifolia,Vesicularia dubyana,Riccia fluitans, Bolbitis heudelotii and Anubias nana.

Fish/Animals:	15 x Trigonostigma heteromorpha,5 x Crossochelius siamensis, X x Caridina japonica.

Decorative
Materials:	Pebbels (10 cm) over peat layer as substrate with decorative rocks and driftwood.

Background:	Black and white cardboard.

Lighting:	3x36w Energy saver,1x Gro-lux 18w - 12-13 hours daily.

Filtration:	External glass filter 15x40x45 cm with peat, sponge and fibers.

Additional
Information:	Water temperature kept at 25C; pH varies from 6,5 - 7). CO2 DIY reactor runs now and than. I do one third of tank volume water change bimonthly and add 10 ml of PMDD.


----------



## Fabac (Jul 2, 2006)

Gliga rasturas!


----------



## 1aqumfish (Jul 28, 2008)

Great portfolio what a body of work!

Tony


----------



## keviv (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow, amazing!! I liked all your tanks and loved those stones in your 'Valley of spirits'. Great work


----------



## Gliga (Feb 26, 2007)

"Darkwood" 6 months later:


----------



## Gliga (Feb 26, 2007)

"Nature" photo!


----------



## Gliga (Feb 26, 2007)

"Heart of stone" Iwagumi 100 l.


----------



## Gliga (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Gliga (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Gliga (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

my favorites are wonderworld and trofej. great work with all of them. just great work


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

Wow, I can't believe you get that kind of growth using just DIY Co2. Those tanks are awesome man.


----------



## Gliga (Feb 26, 2007)

jeremy1,bratyboy2
Thanx!


----------



## Gliga (Feb 26, 2007)

Flora:
GlossostigmaElatinoides
Blyxa Japonica
Echinodorus Tenellus
Eleocharis Vivipara
Fauna:
Hyphesobrycon innesi
Crosochelius siamensis
Caridina Japonica

With Glosso:



Without Glosso:

[/B]


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

It amazes me that you multiple tanks that are amazing. How many hours do you spend a week on the tanks?


----------



## Gliga (Feb 26, 2007)

Vadimshevchuk said:


> It amazes me that you multiple tanks that are amazing. How many hours do you spend a week on the tanks?


Not to much, once a week I have obligation to 50% water change, and about half hour for trimming plants.


----------



## Gliga (Feb 26, 2007)

Flora:
Hygrophila difformis
Hygrophila polysperma
Alternanthera reineckii
Ludwigia repens
Anubias nana
Microsorum pteropus
Echinodorus tenellus
Blyxa japonica
Bolbitis heudelotii
Cryptocoryne wendttii tropica
Pogostemon helferi


----------



## AquaLTU (Nov 17, 2009)

Beautiful aquariums, a man versed in what you do, and an enviable combination is much to learnings :hail:


----------



## Gliga (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Gliga (Feb 26, 2007)

Puesto 34 :: Gligorijevi? Zoran - AAC Gallery


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Gliga,

Wow, those are some excellent 'scapes! Very nice work!


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice job wut types of rocks are those in the tanks


----------



## Gliga (Feb 26, 2007)

Seattle_Aquarist
chunkylover817

Thanx!


----------

